# The Martial Arts Encyclopedia



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

The Martial Arts Encyclopedia by Larry Winderbaum is a good book. It was published in 1977 so you might consider it a bit outdated but I still think its a good reference.


----------



## Steve (Feb 4, 2015)

does it suggest that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is the best possible martial art in which to train?  If not, it's bogus.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

Steve said:


> does it suggest that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is the best possible martial art in which to train?  If not, it's bogus.



Precisely, got to be Boxing  Which would make yours first!


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2015)

I read your post and went to Amazon. Just bought a used copy for a buck.

Sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 5, 2015)

Buka said:


> I read your post and went to Amazon. Just bought a used copy for a buck.
> 
> Sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip.


Post your impressions once you get your copy.

I've had a few books of that sort over the years. They're good for general  background knowledge, but you can never really trust the details. Because of the breadth they cover, the authors have to take the word of other folks on a lot of subjects instead of researching a topic in depth and can end up repeating misinformation.


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2015)

Will do, Tony. 

You know how it is as you get long in the tooth (yes, you do!) you usually have more experience than the younger author and know some of the people he's writing about. But it's all good, I like reading these things.


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 7, 2015)

Steve said:


> does it suggest that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is the best possible martial art in which to train?  If not, it's bogus.



I forward this motion.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Steve said:


> does it suggest that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is the best possible martial art in which to train?  If not, it's bogus.


No, it was published before BJJ was well known like it is now.


----------

